

Politics or technology – which will save the world? - coffeeyesplease
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/may/23/politics-technology-save-world-david-runciman

======
massappeal
I don't see the two as mutually exclusive, it's just that technology largely
hasn't been applied to Politics yet.

